# This trade sucks the life out of you



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Ever since I got my license I feel like I live only to work. During the work week I'm too tired to do anything after work plus I get up early the next day. The weekends I feel like I'm in recovery mode, resting and prepping for Monday.. Mind you I work 40 hrs and take an occasional side job for my business here and there. I haven't been in a social situation in 2 yrs outside of work. I work and pay bills..a viscous circle. This can't be life, anyone else feel this way ?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Sing along....?*






~C:thumbup:S~


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol, a sing-along is actually just what I need right now!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

WronGun said:


> Ever since I got my license I feel like I live only to work. During the work week I'm too tired to do anything after work plus I get up early the next day. The weekends I feel like I'm in recovery mode, resting and prepping for Monday.. Mind you I work 40 hrs and take an occasional side job for my business here and there. I haven't been in a social situation in 2 yrs outside of work. I work and pay bills..a viscous circle. This can't be life, anyone else feel this way ?


What else is there but work?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

backstay said:


> What else is there but work?


 Maybe you don't know or haven't experienced anything else. The few times i was in between jobs (longer term) life was a damn party!!! I understand that's not realistic, but it seems it's one or the other! Everybody works , but I see other people who's careers don't suck all they've got out of them enjoying life.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

WronGun said:


> Maybe you don't know or haven't experienced anything else. The few times i was in between jobs (longer term) life was a damn party!!! I understand that's not realistic, but it seems it's one or the other! Everybody works , but I see other people who's careers don't suck all they've got out of them enjoying life.


Between jobs? Unemployment? Someone else picking up the tab? 40 hours a week is nothing. People use to work from sun up to sun down seven days a week. You need to cowboy up.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

backstay said:


> Between jobs? Unemployment? Someone else picking up the tab? 40 hours a week is nothing. People use to work from sun up to sun down seven days a week. You need to cowboy up.


 Well i was eligible for unemployment but didn't collect it because ever since I got licensed I incorporated and started shop. So as soon as I got laid off from my 40 I just picked up on my own. I think i enjoyed the freedom of being on my own and not having to get up at 4am every morning. I just never had the balls to go all-in.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

backstay said:


> Between jobs? Unemployment? Someone else picking up the tab? 40 hours a week is nothing. People use to work from sun up to sun down seven days a week. You need to cowboy up.


Like heck he does, you "cowboy up." I don't do a minute over 35 hours. Been laid off twice for "unavailable to work overtime." 

The question you gotta ask yourself is, do you live to work, or do you work to live? While you're at it, make sure your work is something you enjoy. That way, you'll never work a day in your life. 

Nobody ever sat in their death bed thinking "I wish I'd put in more hours at work..."


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

If this life kicks your butt that much maybe you need better nutrition. Try going organic for a week.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

backstay said:


> If this life kicks your butt that much maybe you need better nutrition. Try going organic for a week.


Your probably right, I've been slacking lately


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

WronGun said:


> Your probably right, I've been slacking lately


You've got to stop hauling around 5" RMC -- solo. :no:

You may not realize it, but it's high time that you do more 'buddy work.' :thumbsup:

BTW, your ARE using power tools? ... I just had to ask. :laughing:


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

telsa said:


> You've got to stop hauling around 5" RMC -- solo. :no: You may not realize it, but it's high time that you do more 'buddy work.' :thumbsup: BTW, your ARE using power tools? ... I just had to ask. :laughing:


I don't get it? I'm actually on 4" RMC and PVC right now.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It sounds like you're simply existing and not working towards anything. You need to set goals and have a sense of purpose in what you're doing. Just dragging your ass behind you all the time is no fun. It's probably time to shake things up a little, take some risks and put some life back into your business.

I dunno, for all the time I have been in business, some of my biggest adrenalin rushes come when I steal business from a competitor. It just makes me feel good  .


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

99cents said:


> It sounds like you're simply existing and not working towards anything. You need to set goals and have a sense of purpose in what you're doing. Just dragging your ass behind you all the time is no fun. It's probably time to shake things up a little, take some risks and put some life back into your business. I dunno, for all the time I have been in business, some of my biggest adrenalin rushes come when I steal business from a competitor. It just makes me feel good  .


What's holding me back is my 40hr week job! I get paid well and have very good benefits. It's hard to make the leap


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

WronGun said:


> What's holding me back is my 40hr week job! I get paid well and have very good benefits. It's hard to make the leap


Trying to do both will kill you and you won't be very good at either. It seems that you need to pick one. Either you are in or you are out, no wading, jump in the deep end or put away your trunks.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

WronGun said:


> What's holding me back is my 40hr week job! I get paid well and have very good benefits. It's hard to make the leap


Then you have a decision to make. If you want to have a venture on the side, why does it have to be electrical? Lots of people have small websites on the side. They're not huge money makers but kind of a hobby that makes a few bucks. I know one guy who actually makes pretty good money selling oddball auto parts on the side. I'm working on my own site right now.

Nothing wrong with a good 40 hour a week job. I don't blame you if you have doubts about walking away from it.


----------



## bero35 (Jan 6, 2013)

You might want to look at your financial situation. Maybe if you controlled your finances and bills, you could take it easy and work less hours. Get yourself debt free. Stress is also a factor in your job. I chose to go back and work for an employer because it was less stress on me.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

I hear this all the time, I don't understand it, I worked 60-80 hours a week for years, was involved in my kids life, skied, did hobbies and loved life. I do not get it where did I go wrong?

Loved my family
Loved my life
Loved my job


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Bad Electrician said:


> I hear this all the time, I don't understand it, I worked 60-80 hours a week for years, was involved in my kids life, skied, did hobbies and loved life. I do not get it where did I go wrong?
> 
> Loved my family
> Loved my life
> Loved my job


You didn't go wrong.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

The millenials have gotten lazy.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> The millenials have gotten lazy.


I'm far from lazy, I'm 36 and at a point where I have everything I ever wanted! Worked hard to get where I am , and still working hard.. Very Often People question how I got where I being an electrician... My only quest now is more freedom and quality of life , and having a hard time with this one.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Man 40 hours a week is a dream haha.


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

I think it is just this new construction model "Push, Push, Push" to get the job Done . Then everything is SLOW. Then Push, Push, Push again . It was easier 15 years ago. I remember it not draining me so much. But maybe it is the 15 years.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

WronGun said:


> Ever since I got my license I feel like I live only to work. During the work week I'm too tired to do anything after work plus I get up early the next day. The weekends I feel like I'm in recovery mode, resting and prepping for Monday.. Mind you I work 40 hrs and take an occasional side job for my business here and there. I haven't been in a social situation in 2 yrs outside of work. I work and pay bills..a viscous circle. This can't be life, anyone else feel this way ?


You are tired after a 40 hour work week? You got to be kidding me?
Start your own business and see how many hours you will put in getting started.
After working all day, you get to do your paper work, and if you have a family, you have all those responsibilities too.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

WronGun said:


> Well i was eligible for unemployment but didn't collect it because ever since I got licensed I incorporated and started shop. So as soon as I got laid off from my 40 I just picked up on my own. I think i enjoyed the freedom of being on my own and not having to get up at 4am every morning. I just never had the *balls *to go all-in.


Grow some, you will be glad you did.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Bad Electrician said:


> I hear this all the time, I don't understand it, I worked 60-80 hours a week for years, was involved in my kids life, skied, did hobbies and loved life. I do not get it where did I go wrong?
> 
> Loved my family
> Loved my life
> Loved my job



You did not go wrong because at the time society did not fail you in the first place.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Grow some, you will be glad you did.


It depends entirely on your personality. If the OP was dedicated to going out on his own, he would have a game plan. He would be investing in tools and equipment, taking business courses and counting the days before he takes the plunge. But he's sitting on the fence.

Some of us are risk takers and some of us aren't. I have been self employed for long enough that I'm unemployable. If I went to work for somebody 40 hours per week I wouldn't last long. I'm too much of a loudmouth and would try running the place.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

99cents said:


> It depends entirely on your personality. If the OP was dedicated to going out on his own, he would have a game plan. He would be investing in tools and equipment, taking business courses and counting the days before he takes the plunge. But he's sitting on the fence.
> 
> Some of us are risk takers and some of us aren't. I have been self employed for long enough that I'm unemployable. If I went to work for somebody 40 hours per week I wouldn't last long. *I'm too much of a loudmouth and would try running the place.*


That's how I got fired all the time:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> That's how I got fired all the time:thumbup::laughing:


What, you, Dog? I can't believe it :laughing: .


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I only work 40 hours too. But been renovating my own and extended family houses since April so besides an occasional Sunday, I feel like I've been going non-stop too. I've always envied people that seem like they can go non-stop and still be happy. 

I guess I just don't get a charge out of it like other people. Had a roommate that worked full time, went to the gym, and went to school, and still participated in pick up games of soccer and never seemed wore out. Not sure if extroversion has something to do with it, but without frequent down time I just turn into a zombie.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

First it's too cold and now 40 hours is too much? What's next?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Bad Electrician said:


> I hear this all the time, I don't understand it, I worked 60-80 hours a week for years, was involved in my kids life, skied, did hobbies and loved life. I do not get it where did I go wrong?
> 
> Loved my family
> Loved my life
> Loved my job


I should think that anyone that squeezes 40 hours of work into 60 is a bad electrician. :thumbsup:

Now get back to work.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Jhellwig said:


> First it's too cold and now 40 hours is too much? What's next?


Having to get up before noon....:jester::laughing:


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Op should try my work week sometime haha. 40 hours as an electromechanical tech where I work on engines and equipment. Stuff like fuse gas lines, engine rebuilds, compressor troublshooting, weed eating, building storage buildings, roofing said buildings, pressure washing concrete, pouring concrete, the works. On call for equipment failures 24 hours a day 7 days a week.

On top of that I'm in an electrical apprentiship where I wire up motors and skids, among other things.

On top of that I have college classes and plc stuff.

40 hours a week is a dream haha.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

*Well, if the op thinks his work sucks the life out of him.....*

Then perhaps what he needs is a nice young pretty woman who will ... well you get what I was about to say.......... :whistling2:


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

telsa said:


> I should think that anyone that squeezes 40 hours of work into 60 is a bad electrician.


 
That is busting ass where I work. If you take less than a day to do an hour job you are considered a suck ass.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I think you just get acclimated to what your doing. I work 50-60 hrs a week, coach a couple youth sports that take up 2-3 hours per night plus most weekends. I'm used to going all day everyday. Days I don't have that schedule, I don't get tired enough to go to sleep at night.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

My leisure time used to get me a whole lot more tired out than work did. I remember I would rest up while at work. Really what is so hard about our work, especially when I was pretty much strictly commercial installs for a good long stretch. Lifting up the troffers into the ceiling grid was about the hardest thing, or maybe shuffling a transformer into place, but mostly it is just putting in the time. On my time away, I was sports fishing, diving, surfing, or sailing, all of which used to pretty much burn me out by the end of the weekend...

Now, just bending over and tying my shoes is enough reason to go sit down and rest up for a while.......


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

I've dealt with the same sort of quandary myself in the past. I've accepted that we were lied to as kids and life really is quite the grind. 

They fail to capture that in the commercials on TV or in the movies. Nobody articulated exactly how soul sucking working for a living can be. And it's always there in front of you. 

The thing that had the greatest positive impact was a mental adjustment. It takes a while and is constant work. Sometimes you just gotta go Zen until you get to the next plateau (where things calm down and you have more fun). 

Zen = this is what I'm doing right now. I don't have anything else to do or anywhere else to be, I just have to be here doing this. 

Works for driving in traffic, working with 5" rigid, working 7 days a week, whatever.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Jhellwig said:


> That is busting ass where I work. If you take less than a day to do an hour job you are considered a suck ass.


can i get a job there?:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

papaotis said:


> can i get a job there?:thumbup::laughing:


 Only if you can make it through the pre screening questions, pass the grueling psychological and technical exams they put you through just to run 3/4" conduit to welder receptacles.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Ever since I got my license I feel like I live only to work. During the work week I'm too tired to do anything after work plus I get up early the next day. The weekends I feel like I'm in recovery mode, resting and prepping for Monday.. Mind you I work 40 hrs and take an occasional side job for my business here and there. I haven't been in a social situation in 2 yrs outside of work. I work and pay bills..a viscous circle. This can't be life, anyone else feel this way ?


I have only been doing this for around thirty years. Other than the absolutely insane code changes I love it every single day.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I'm far from lazy, I'm 36 and at a point where I have everything I ever wanted! Worked hard to get where I am , and still working hard.. Very Often People question how I got where I being an electrician... My only quest now is more freedom and quality of life , and having a hard time with this one.


Go into outside sales.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

It's not really about 40 as it is about 4am alarms. Bed at 8pm up at 4am is horrible to me! I find myself sleeping the pattern all weekend long. Also, guys I mentioned I incorporated a company as soon as I got licensed, that keeps me goin over my 40. This week I worked 56.

Did I mention Complaining is my favorite?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I'm far from lazy, I'm 36 and at a point where I have everything I ever wanted! Worked hard to get where I am , and still working hard.. Very Often People question how I got where I being an electrician... My only quest now is more freedom and quality of life , and having a hard time with this one.


It sure sounds like you are wrestling with meaning of life issues. Good luck with that (I mean that sincerely).


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

WronGun said:


> It's not really about 40 as it is about 4am alarms. Bed at 8pm up at 4am is horrible to me! I find myself sleeping the pattern all weekend long. Also, guys I mentioned I incorporated a company as soon as I got licensed, that keeps me goin over my 40. This week I worked 56.
> 
> Did I mention Complaining is my favorite?


I think you better go visit your psychiatrist


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Lep said:


> I think you better go visit your psychiatrist


 No clue how you came up with that response...I'm crazy because I don't want to spend most my life working. I don't want to be close to retirement talking about how I worked 60-70 hrs my whole life... I'm glad im thinking about it now before it's too late ! Not surprised at all from most of the responses. Maybe you should see a psychiatrist


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> It's not really about 40 as it is about 4am alarms. Bed at 8pm up at 4am is horrible to me! I find myself sleeping the pattern all weekend long. Also, guys I mentioned I incorporated a company as soon as I got licensed, that keeps me goin over my 40. This week I worked 56.
> 
> Did I mention Complaining is my favorite?


Why would you go to bed at 8 and up at 4?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

WronGun said:


> I'm far from lazy, I'm 36 and at a point where I have everything I ever wanted! Worked hard to get where I am , and still working hard.. *Very Often People question how I got where I being an electrician*... My only quest now is more freedom and quality of life , and having a hard time with this one.


It's a condition of my parole.....:laughing:~CS~:jester:


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

WronGun said:


> No clue how you came up with that response...I'm crazy because I don't want to spend most my life working. I don't want to be close to retirement talking about how I worked 60-70 hrs my whole life... I'm glad im thinking about it now before it's too late ! Not surprised at all from most of the responses. Maybe you should see a psychiatrist



Nothing to be ashamed of for going to see a therapist. Doesn't mean the person is crazy at all, just means that individual doesn't have all the answers. Using the therapist as a mirror can provide a lot of insight and help to make decisions and goals. 

Best part is, it's confidential and it's not your friends or family (or online trade forum) and is free of judgement. The individual seeking therapy/counseling should have the right mindset going in to get the best results.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

WronGun said:


> It's not really about 40 as it is about 4am alarms. Bed at 8pm up at 4am is horrible to me! I find myself sleeping the pattern all weekend long. Also, guys I mentioned I incorporated a company as soon as I got licensed, that keeps me goin over my 40. This week I worked 56.
> 
> Did I mention Complaining is my favorite?


Are you averaging 16 hours per week with side work? If so, what do you consider your tipping point? In my opinion, you're there. You can't run a legitimate business without working daytime hours. Launch a website, do some prospecting, knock on some doors and you will turn that part time business into full time within a reasonable period of time.

I think your difficulty is cutting the umbilical cord but, in my opinion, it's decision time - jump or don't jump.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

drewsserviceco said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of for going to see a therapist. Doesn't mean the person is crazy at all, just means that individual doesn't have all the answers. Using the therapist as a mirror can provide a lot of insight and help to make decisions and goals. Best part is, it's confidential and it's not your friends or family (or online trade forum) and is free of judgement. The individual seeking therapy/counseling should have the right mindset going in to get the best results.


 I understand that, but my situation needs a business/Financial advisor not so much a therapist. I'm having trouble cutting the cord because it's hard to see the outcome, especially when I'm in a very good position as an employee. I'm not so sure the grass is greener on the other side, I think all my questions are valid. I've worked for companies where the owners have freedom and balance and simply are the money behind the operation...Other cases, not so much. I think it comes down to the logistics. Regardless, I won't know until I go for it. Every success story stems from a risk taken somewhere down the line.... I think that sums it up for me....I know alot of people who hate the rat race, none of them are electricians, forgive me for wanting more out of life.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If you don't like working 40 or 50 hours do not jump ship. Just quit your sidework. Which you probably should not be doing anyway.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

WronGun said:


> No clue how you came up with that response...I'm crazy because I don't want to spend most my life working. I don't want to be close to retirement talking about how I worked 60-70 hrs my whole life... I'm glad im thinking about it now before it's too late ! Not surprised at all from most of the responses. Maybe you should see a psychiatrist


Not necessarily a doc but a therapist than can discuss your life issues, not a bad thing and they may have some insight for you.

Try a different type of electrical work.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

I was in your exact same shoes two years ago. Was running my (legit) side business for 8 years at that point. Neither side of the fence was getting 100% of my attention. 

Since going out on my own, I am a completely different person. Sure there's stress, you'll never get rid of that. I am much happier putting in the work that directly benefits me and is more rewarding. 

I still have my moments of doubt. Why am I doing this? Did I do the right thing? What is the endgame?

That is where the mental adjustment I mentioned earlier comes in. We have to carry a healthy inner dialogue. It is up to us and requires work daily. 

I do think the way things played out for me were good because it allowed me to build up a clientele, tools & equipment and systems for doing the work. When work was slow, I didn't have the large expense of that initial capital investment looming over me. 

Realistically, I could have done it 4 years sooner. 

Also, as far as getting more work...I have gotten more work by just being out there working for myself then I ever have working for somebody else. What I am trying to describe is the momentum that you create by being out there working for yourself. Small trouble call leads to a conversation with the neighbor who needs work, which leads to her brother in law who owns a business and needs work, etc. 

(Sorry this turned into a long post)


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

That's the key word here - "risk". You are in a position right now where everything is risk free. Your 40 hour job is your parachute.

There are things, however, that you can do to minimize the risk. You have probably done so already but, if not, speak with an accountant. Take some business courses. Stuff some money in the savings account. Buy the extra tools and equipment you need while you still have a secure income. Study the Contractor's Cost Calculator. You won't have all the hard numbers but put in educated guesses. They can always change after the fact.

None of these things will make you feel comfortable making the jump but they will make you less nervous. 

I was raised in small business. It was natural for me to go into small business myself. For others it's not as easy.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

WronGun said:


> Ever since I got my license I feel like I live only to work. During the work week I'm too tired to do anything after work plus I get up early the next day. The weekends I feel like I'm in recovery mode, resting and prepping for Monday.. Mind you I work 40 hrs and take an occasional side job for my business here and there. I haven't been in a social situation in 2 yrs outside of work. I work and pay bills..a viscous circle. This can't be life, anyone else feel this way ?


Yes sir. The downfall of family life & so too America.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

drewsserviceco said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of for going to see a therapist. Doesn't mean the person is crazy at all, just means that individual doesn't have all the answers. Using the therapist as a mirror can provide a lot of insight and help to make decisions and goals.
> 
> Best part is, it's confidential and it's not your friends or family (or online trade forum) and is free of judgement. The individual seeking therapy/counseling should have the right mindset going in to get the best results.


You're a big baby go see the shrink


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

GooGoo GaGa 

This big baby runnin' 4" Rigid all day. 

Did I mention I hate 4" Rigid?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Did I mention I hate 4" Rigid?


See, you are normal, ... :laughing:

Anyone in their right mind hates 4" rigid.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

WronGun said:


> GooGoo GaGa
> 
> This big baby runnin' 4" Rigid all day.
> 
> Did I mention I hate 4" Rigid?


I hate trenching and pouring concrete but I'm not gonna whine about it online.

I guess I'm lucky in that being from a southern family I obtained the "shut up, man up, and get it done" mentality.

If you hate your job find a new one. If you're too lazy to study and become qualified for another job drown your sorrows in alcohol like most people that gave up on their dreams.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

WronGun said:


> GooGoo GaGa
> 
> This big baby runnin' 4" Rigid all day.
> 
> Did I mention I hate 4" Rigid?


Go smoke pot and watch smut, plus you'll never shut up


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

This trade does take a lot out of you, I also have days where I'm just exhausted and stressed out. But it has also given me a lot, I'm able to live a pretty good life because of it. I really can't see myself doing anything else...

I find the key is to put money away to travel, give yourself something to look forward to. I try to go away for 3-4 weeks a year depending on the job I'm on. Burning the candle at both ends will wear you right down.


----------



## Almost always lurkin (Jul 30, 2014)

A depression screening is just good sense. It's a sneaky illness. Rule that out before trying much of anything else.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Lep said:


> Go smoke pot and watch smut, plus you'll never shut up


My apologies

Find a good Christian pastor you can talk to and maybe a job counselor you should look at the big big picture.

:biggrin::biggrin::smile::smile:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Become a marriage counselor.

After you give that up, being an electrician, again, will seem like paradise.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

WronGun said:


> I understand that, but my situation needs a business/Financial advisor not so much a therapist..


what? there's a dif....? :laughing:~CS~:whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Almost always lurkin said:


> A depression screening is just good sense. It's a sneaky illness. Rule that out before trying much of anything else.


yeah but......:whistling2:






~CS~


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There is a lot of good advice here! Philosophical advices. I think you were probably just looking to bitch a little, misery loves company. That's understandable and pretty normal, but I try to keep it to a minimum because complaining is powerful, a disastrous habit, it will make things much worse. 

Few quick things; 

Your head is in the exact wrong place to start a business. Less work is the wrong reason to start a business. 

Keep an eye on the company you keep, very tough to keep it positive while boiling in the negative stew. 

Midlife crisis? Just a little ahead of schedule at 36. Advice: better to overspend on a car/motorcycle than go the hookers and blow route, the latter tends to get out of hand. 

Another thing that takes the blah out of any kind of work is pride. Can you get a charge out of, say, making up a rack of conduit with every angle and every spacing just right? Is that a thing of beauty that brings tears to your eyes? Even though it's above the drop ceiling in the hallway and the next person that's going to see it is going to be the bulldozer operator that demolishes the building one of these days? I think if you can develop that sense or pride, you'll like your work a lot more.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Lots of great advice here! Many thanks! I'm not depressed just venting , wondering if anyone else on the same page. I'm actually thankful for my position, just need some fine tuning and more vacations. However I'm done with this thread and will take some of your tips and figure out a plan of action.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Lots of great advice here! Many thanks! I'm not depressed just venting , wondering if anyone else on the same page.


Yes, I've been there, but for me ....... it was depression. 

Best of luck on figuring out what you want, I have no doubt that when you pick your direction, you will succeed.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Take up Surfing. Best medicine ever. See you in the lineup.....


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I currently hold a state contracting license and a masters license.
I have yet to ever use the license for any paying work.
I have had it since 1995. I pay my fee every two years and it just sits in my wallet.

I have never had any desire to run my own business. Why take on all the headaches of an owner when you can let the owner worry about it.
I have always worked for the man and did just fine.

If your not sure, just wait. You are plenty young to wait until you are certain running a company is for you.
You do not need to be a business owner to be successful.


----------



## Almost always lurkin (Jul 30, 2014)

The bad thing about depression is that it sneaks up and feels normal. If you don't have it, then knowing for sure after a depression screening is a good start. 

These aren't questions about electrical contracting, they're questions about life. For those, I recommend a book called _Resilience_ by Eric Greitens. It's a set of letters to a retired SEAL whose civilian life was falling apart. It's about -- well, it's about how to live your life. It's about how to start new things. It's about finding what you were put on Earth to do. It's about facing facts. 

The title makes it sound like it's about bouncing back from trouble. The author knows better. You survive trouble, you change, with the right attitude you get stronger, but you don't pop back the way you were before. Rubbermaid containers do that. People don't.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

WronGun said:


> This can't be life, anyone else feel this way ?


Every day until I retired :laughing:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Quit doing side work. If you don't need the money, and you like your current job, then let it go. You'll enjoy your life a whole lot better! :thumbsup:


----------



## jwillie000 (Aug 9, 2014)

sounds like your not great at managing your time maybe cause 40 is the standard .


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Might need a little:


----------



## s4990731 (1 mo ago)

WronGun said:


> Ever since I got my license I feel like I live only to work. During the work week I'm too tired to do anything after work plus I get up early the next day. The weekends I feel like I'm in recovery mode, resting and prepping for Monday.. Mind you I work 40 hrs and take an occasional side job for my business here and there. I haven't been in a social situation in 2 yrs outside of work. I work and pay bills..a viscous circle. This can't be life, anyone else feel this way ?


 Yes brother i feel the same. Just the cycle of life.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

old thread but would be interested in update
@WronGun


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I was going to reply but when I saw it was an old thread I assumed I had already done so. 
As usual, my reply today would be the same as it was 7 years ago


----------

